# Our New 300bh



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

We did it!!! After looking for about a year and a half, we picked up our new OB on the 17th.

It poured all weekend, but we still had a great time and learned alot!

This is our first TT so I'm sure there'll be many questions to come (although we've learned alot lurking around this place!).

Sorry, not pics yet....but I'll post some as soon as I get 'em.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME TO THE OUTBACK FAMILY! Anytime you have a question or problem, just throw it out and someone will be there to help. That is one of the things I like best about this forum. Everyone is there for each other.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome!







Where did you go?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, thelmasgang, welcome to Outbackers! Glad to have you with us.

Where y'all from?

Mark


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Congratulations and welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We went to Brazos Bend State Park. We live about 15 minutes from there, so I'm sure that's where we'll be camping 90% of the time.


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

mswalt said:


> Hey, thelmasgang, welcome to Outbackers! Glad to have you with us.
> 
> Where y'all from?
> 
> Mark


Thanks!....sorry, i've updated the profile. We're in Richmond, Texas.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome and congratulations on the new OB!!

Have fun!


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome to the group. I met thelmasgang at Brazos Bend on our shakedown weekend with the new fiver. Yes, it was VERY soggy.

I noticed their (shiny) new OB as we were pulling in, but due to the weather, etc., I didn't meet him until Sunday. Now we just need to apply a little peer pressure to get 'em to the Texas rally in June.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

proffsionl said:


> Welcome to the group. I met thelmasgang at Brazos Bend on out shakedown weekend with the new fiver. Yes, it was VERY soggy.
> 
> I noticed their (shiny) new OB as we were pulling in, but due to the weather, etc., I didn't meet him until Sunday. Now we just need to apply a little peer pressure to get 'em to the Texas rally in June.


x2







We need to get them to the Summer Texas Rally.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

Cj45 said:


> Welcome and congratulations on the new OB!!
> 
> Which model did you get?
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks Cj45....we got a 2010 300BH


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

HOWDY! and welcome to Outbackers. Sounds like perfect weather for the alligators that live at the park


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome and Happy Camping!

Best of luck with the new rig.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

FINALLY - someone else w/ a 300bhs! I was thinking we were the only ones. Where did you get it from? We also are new to TT - got ours about 2mos ago and have gotten in 3 trips so far. We're in Katy but have yet to get down to Brazos, but it's on the list.

Congrats on your new purchase - I know how much you're enjoying it!


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome and that is a great looking trailer that will keep you smiling for years


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome and take pride that you looked first and found exactly what you were looking for!!


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

GoodTimes said:


> FINALLY - someone else w/ a 300bhs! I was thinking we were the only ones. Where did you get it from? We also are new to TT - got ours about 2mos ago and have gotten in 3 trips so far. We're in Katy but have yet to get down to Brazos, but it's on the list.
> 
> Congrats on your new purchase - I know how much you're enjoying it!


Thanks GoodTimes!! We got it from Holiday World in Katy.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

thelmasgang said:


> FINALLY - someone else w/ a 300bhs! I was thinking we were the only ones. Where did you get it from? We also are new to TT - got ours about 2mos ago and have gotten in 3 trips so far. We're in Katy but have yet to get down to Brazos, but it's on the list.
> 
> Congrats on your new purchase - I know how much you're enjoying it!


Thanks GoodTimes!! We got it from Holiday World in Katy.
[/quote]

US TOO! They were great.
How are the sites at Brazos? Someone said they were small/tight, just curious.


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

GoodTimes said:


> FINALLY - someone else w/ a 300bhs! I was thinking we were the only ones. Where did you get it from? We also are new to TT - got ours about 2mos ago and have gotten in 3 trips so far. We're in Katy but have yet to get down to Brazos, but it's on the list.
> 
> Congrats on your new purchase - I know how much you're enjoying it!


Thanks GoodTimes!! We got it from Holiday World in Katy.
[/quote]

US TOO! They were great.
How are the sites at Brazos? Someone said they were small/tight, just curious.
[/quote]

yeah...brazos bend has some narrow sites and some spacious sites. I would either make a pre-trip out there and mark down the good sites, or, if you show up with the TT, just pick a spot you think looks good on their map and they'll let you change spots if you get out there and it's not to your liking. I can't emphasize enough how nice and accomodating the staff is out there.

.


----------

